# DLS Gothia's - from the manufacturer



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

DLS Gothia 6 2 6 5" 2 Way High End Component System | eBay

I ordered a pair from them a long time ago and this company has been nothing but great to me. One of the tweeters blew and DLS shipped me a new one for free, even after the warranty expired, then they overnighted it from Sweden. They are selling for a fantastic price from the manufacturer, get it while you can.


----------

